# Are fish nosey??



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

I mean can they see outside their tank and are they interested in whats going on??
I only ask coz my fishtank is right next to the kitchen sink and the other day I got finished washing 3 filthy dogs in there and found 4 little faces againest the glass!! Was it coincidence or were my cory catfish just curious about my waterlogged 'dogfish'!!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Ha! it appears Ive stumped you all and nobody knows!!


----------



## Paul Dunham (Apr 1, 2010)

No you haven't stumped nobody. It's just that nobody answered you.

Of course fish are nosey and explore their surroundings. They always see me coming at feeding time. You can even see them getting excited, whizzing up and down the front of the tank.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2010)

The most 'human' fish that I've ever encountered has to be _Parachromis dovii_, aka the Wolf Cichlid. A friend of mine had a 27" monster that would repeatedly follow you from one end of the tank to the other and literally bang on the glass when it didn't receive any attention. :lol:


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

Yes,more to the point,hungry.
When ever I go near the tank,any angle,right hand side,left hand side,top of the tank,they are there.Watching,following,waiting for food.Even if they have been fed,they want more.


----------

